

Anonymous takes down monasanto.com - rizumu
http://www.organiccommonsense.com/organic/anonymous-takes-down-monsanto-com/

======
Reelix
Fake video - Notice the entered IP? Last I checked 164.144.244.247.18 was no-
where NEAR valid ;D

